# Niko's adopted cousin...My LHCF Recruit! (A MUST SEE)



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

deleted by op


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn, looks like a weave. Extra, extra pretty. Im loving it.

Please post her regimen.

Who is Niko's Cousin?erplexed


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 27, 2007)

Niko's cousin???

She looks more like Niko's MAMA!!!!!

her hair is my goal
great for her!


----------



## hondahoney007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Very pretty, I love the color. Looks like she has a relaxer. Post her regimen.


----------



## BreZn (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful......


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang! She needs to get on this forum, stat, .  Beautiful hair.


----------



## natstar (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! Her hair is gorgeous! Please do post regimen.


----------



## redcreme (Dec 27, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!..I am in Hair Heaven ...Is her hair relaxed? Its Gorgeous...Please give details on her reggie...


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

she's right here..she says she goes to the salon once per month.
She deep conditions every 2 weeks. She is switching to co-washing weekly. She uses biosilk to moiterize. Y'all she dont even know the name of her shampoo and conditioning products


----------



## VeryBecoming (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, that's gorgeous.
I'd love to see it in it's natural state.

Make her join!!


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

redcreme said:


> wow!!!!!!!..I am in Hair Heaven ...Is her hair relaxed? Its Gorgeous...Please give details on her reggie...


*All natural.*


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 27, 2007)

Her hair is awesome!


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Dec 27, 2007)

Her hair looks beautiful...
She is all natural?


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

deleted by op


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

Umm...Niko's Cousin?


----------



## caligirl (Dec 27, 2007)

I love her color and cut!  Looks beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> here is her hair in a natural state when it was died jet black


 

Damn! I am in love with that color. I am dying for Blue Black hair.


----------



## clever (Dec 27, 2007)

Gorgeous hair!Is that how she wears it daily?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 27, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:


> Niko's cousin???
> 
> She looks more like Niko's MAMA!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
\
\


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 27, 2007)

Her hair is beautiful!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> here is her hair in a natural state when it was died jet black


 
Her hair is absolutely incredible!!!  It doesn't look like 4a/4b hair to me though (unless that's a braid out).


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Umm...Niko's Cousin?


*Niko is the website admin person for LHCF. when you ask.."are you niko's cousin"..its a code question for asking..do you belong to LHCF*

When she came over I immediately asked her! she replied.."who is niko?" I grabbed her by the hand and escorted her to my digital cam. She says thanks to all of you for the compliments


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

TaraDyan said:


> Her hair is absolutely incredible!!! It doesn't look like 4a/4b hair to me though (unless that's a braid out).


 

Yes that is a braidout


----------



## curlcomplexity (Dec 27, 2007)

Get the heck outta here!!  That's her hair?!!  Shoot, i'm jealous...it gawgeous  Thanks for posting!


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 27, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:


> Niko's cousin???
> 
> She looks more like Niko's MAMA!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
This is funny.  Her hair is off the hook!


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Yes that is a braidout


 
Ah ha!  Thanks for clarifying that.  Well please tell her that her hair is drool-worthy!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Dec 27, 2007)

Please give this girl $5 STAT!


----------



## FlyyGyrl (Dec 27, 2007)

She has really beautiful hair!


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang!!! Her hair is BEAUTIFUL.  She's my hair idol.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 27, 2007)

She has some puuurty hair!!  All thick and thangs...Makes me wanna go natchal.


----------



## shocol (Dec 27, 2007)

Really lovely hair.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Dec 27, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:


> She has some puuurty hair!!  All thick and thangs...Makes me wanna go natchal.



You said it right

Now I want to know how she styles her hair at home? Salon once a month, how does she maintain?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 27, 2007)

Her hair is beautiful...I'm so feeling like the greeneyed monster!


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 27, 2007)

She has beautiful hair! I can't believe she's natural, wow!


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope to the Lord you are not lying. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## blackbarbie (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow!!! Her hair is absolutely gorgeous!!! (and looks healthy as heck too)
Quick question: When she goes to the salon, do they blow dry and flat iron? Does she maintain herself (by blowdrying and flat ironing) in between times?  

BB


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 27, 2007)

blackbarbie said:


> Wow!!! Her hair is absolutely gorgeous!!! (and looks healthy as heck too)
> Quick question: When she goes to the salon, do they blow dry and flat iron? Does she maintain herself (by blowdrying and flat ironing) in between times?
> 
> BB


 i totally wanna know this too.... how often does she wash??


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, her hair is SICK!


----------



## Sade' (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok I just passed out on the floor.... her hair is so beautiful. I LOVE that hair cut. Why would you do this to us!! LMAO


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> *Niko is the website admin person for LHCF. when you ask.."are you niko's cousin"..its a code question for asking..do you belong to LHCF*
> 
> When she came over I immediately asked her! she replied.."who is niko?" I grabbed her by the hand and escorted her to my digital cam. She says thanks to all of you for the compliments


 
LOL! Oh ok. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

blackbarbie said:


> Wow!!! Her hair is absolutely gorgeous!!! (and looks healthy as heck too)
> Quick question: When she goes to the salon, do they blow dry and flat iron? Does she maintain herself (by blowdrying and flat ironing) in between times?
> 
> BB


 
*she gets it blow dried and flat ironed. She wears lots of natural styles on her own like the braidout in the natural pic.*


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 27, 2007)

are u 120 thousand million billion percent sure its not a weave? LOL i am NOT being bit*hy.. I just feel that the bangs in the 1st pic look strangely weavey... is it just me? anyone else..? Have u done a weave check OP? lol


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> are u 120 thousand million billion percent sure its not a weave? LOL i am NOT being bit*hy.. I just feel that the bangs in the 1st pic look strangely weavey... is it just me? anyone else..? Have u done a weave check OP? lol


 

sorry but its no weave. I've known her for years and years. That is her hair. look at her all natural pic later on in the post before she cut the bangs.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Dec 27, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> are u 120 thousand million billion percent sure its not a weave? LOL i am NOT being bit*hy.. I just feel that the bangs in the 1st pic look strangely weavey... is it just me? anyone else..? Have u done a weave check OP? lol



Even though it's a photo, it looks really real to me.

The bangs _could_ be weave, theoretically, but that doesn't have to mean the rest of it is.


----------



## mochamadness (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! Simply beautiful


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> Even though it's a photo, it looks really real to me.
> 
> The bangs _could_ be weave, theoretically, but that doesn't have to mean the rest of it is.


 
uhhh sorry but we dont do half wigs, sew in weaves, braid in weaves, partial extensions, phony ponys or none of that. come on now y'all do you really think I would post some fake ish up on this site

I put that girls hair in a ponytail myself. wasn't a fake strand up in the joint.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> uhhh sorry but we dont do half wigs, sew in weaves, braid in weaves, partial extensions, phony ponys or none of that. come on now y'all do you really think I would post some fake ish up on this site
> 
> I put that girls hair in a ponytail myself. wasn't a fake strand up in the joint.



I don't think it's fake, I was just making a point since she said that the bangs are what looking "off" to her.


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

*OMG!!! *

*That is beautiful hair!!!  I am speechless...just gorgeous.   Please, please, please post her regimen.*


----------



## Allandra (Dec 27, 2007)

Her hair is very pretty, and so is she.


----------



## blackbarbie (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> *she gets it blow dried and flat ironed. She wears lots of natural styles on her own like the braidout in the natural pic.*


 
Thanks! But I have one more question: How long does her "salon visit" style lasts before she does it again herself......Does she mainly just wrap at night? Does she (herself) use the blow dryer/flat iron when not at the salon?

Sorry so many questions, but just curious as I am transitioning and would love for my hair to look that flawless when completely natural, but without using a lot of heat (practically NO heat).

Thanks again for answering!!!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, she needs to join immediately! Waive her $5/give her a free day because, somebody just slip her a $5 bill because I have so many questions. 

What salon does she go to? How long does she deep condition each week? How often does she trim? No growth aids?  How long has she been growing her hair? Does she do protective styling? The list goes on and on...

(OP, I'm not expecting you to answer these questions - but I will grill her once she joins!)


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> sorry but its no weave. I've known her for years and years. That is her hair. look at her all natural pic later on in the post before she cut the bangs.


 
However cuts her hair is fierce with the shears. I dont know alot of stylist that can cut sharp.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG!!!! Such Beautiful Hair!!!!


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Dec 27, 2007)

She and her hair is very pretty!!  How long has she been natural?


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, I think that is one of the most beautiful heads of hair Ive ever seen on LHCF! It looks like doll hair! It looks like the hair most black women pay good money for! lol  VERY pretty!!!

ETA...actually it looks BETTER than my 4/27 or 4/30 weaves I used to get way back when! Im amazed!


----------



## nappity (Dec 27, 2007)

Her hair is too die for!
Now I Know i can!!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 27, 2007)

Wowee!

Thatz some wicked hurra....



PS....(juices and berries?) yea right.....

That aint nuthin but Ultra Perm.....


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG! Her hair is frickin' gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 27, 2007)

Your friend and her hair are drop dead gorgeous. I would love to see her hair in a wash 'n' go too. She really shows that natural type 4 hair is the most versatile of all the hair types.


----------



## Gisselle (Dec 27, 2007)

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Opalsunset (Dec 27, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous! I would love to have hair like hers! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 27, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Damn, looks like a weave. Extra, extra pretty. Im loving it.
> 
> Please post her regimen.
> 
> Who is Niko's Cousin?erplexed


 
Nikos is the maintanance person of this site.  You can see his full name at the bottom of the page when you first log in.  And every member of LHCF is called "Nikos' Cousin".  It's also a good way of covertly asking if someone is a member of LHCF.  You can just ask "Hey, are you Nikos' Cousin?"  I hope that I explained it correctly.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

blackbarbie said:


> Thanks! But I have one more question: How long does her "salon visit" style lasts before she does it again herself......Does she mainly just wrap at night? Does she (herself) use the blow dryer/flat iron when not at the salon?
> 
> Sorry so many questions, but just curious as I am transitioning and would love for my hair to look that flawless when completely natural, but without using a lot of heat (practically NO heat).
> 
> Thanks again for answering!!!


 
its all good black barbie! I am almost thinking of transitioning becuz of her She said that her hair last almost the whole two weeks. Sha says it's "trained" She wraps it at night and she does mostly natural styles on her own.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

IvyHair said:


> Wow, she needs to join immediately! Waive her $5/give her a free day because, somebody just slip her a $5 bill because I have so many questions.
> 
> What salon does she go to? How long does she deep condition each week? How often does she trim? No growth aids? How long has she been growing her hair? Does she do protective styling? The list goes on and on...
> 
> (OP, I'm not expecting you to answer these questions - but I will grill her once she joins!)


 
 Don't worry...i got you covered she salon hops. she used to go to this *guy (no hating with men stylist)* in oakland but she is back and forth between LA and Oakland.  She deep conditions for 45 min w/ heat. She trims every 3-4 months. NO GROWTH AIDS. It has been the current length since 2002. Before that it was apl. She wore it natural ( low/ no heat) for two years to get it to this length) 

There I hope that helps. I'm about to make her join so y'all can stop drilling me


----------



## shunta (Dec 27, 2007)

Freakin gorgeous!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

StellaB said:


> Wowee!
> 
> Thatz some wicked hurra....
> 
> ...


----------



## shunta (Dec 27, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful too, OP. I just peeked in your fotki.


----------



## sowhut (Dec 27, 2007)

wow..her hair is to die for!
beautiful


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

shunta said:


> Your hair is beautiful too, OP. I just peeked in your fotki.


aahhh,:blush3: gee thanks shunta!


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 27, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Please give this girl $5 STAT!


 

Agreed!


----------



## lilamae (Dec 27, 2007)

vivacious1083 said:


> Agreed!


 
I'm gonna set her up a profile and a fotki in the next couple of days. With *lots and lots of pictures*


----------



## tinkat (Dec 27, 2007)

She has very beautiful hair.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


>


 
the thickness and color are both absolutely beautiful.   healthy from root to tip. now that is some hair receiving extra TLC.


----------



## SilentRuby (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> aahhh,:blush3: gee thanks shunta!


 
I was all in your fotki too , btw your friend's hair is pretty.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


>


 
Man, I just can't get over her ends! They are perfect! Does she do regular trimmings?


----------



## Cutiepie7691 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> are u 120 thousand million billion percent sure its not a weave? LOL i am NOT being bit*hy.. I just feel that the bangs in the 1st pic look strangely weavey... is it just me? anyone else..? Have u done a weave check OP? lol


 
I definitely DO NOT think it's a weave. I'm judging this based on the hair color and how it appears to be a slightly different shade towards the roots/top of the head.  For those of you who has had hair color before know that it is almost impossible for the newly colored hair to be the exact same color as the previous colored hair. 

That being said,  she has very beautiful hair. Definitely inspirational !!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW her hair is beautiful 
goodness pics like this poke at me to go back natural
Healthy= 
Thick= 
Great Ends= 
Long= 

4  = Hair Stunna!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing!! I might have to start transitioning!!  Can we get some natural pictures?!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Her hair is gorgeous!  I love the color...does she have all over color w/ hi-lites or just hi-lites?


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww man!!! This gurl's hair is BEAUTIFUL!!  lol   And darn it in 2 years, about 100 hair regimens, and 1000 hair products loool (Ive become a pj) I WILL have her hair lool! Toooo kute!


----------



## Moroni (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> she's right here..she says she goes to the salon once per month.
> She deep conditions every 2 weeks. She is switching to co-washing weekly. She uses biosilk to moiterize. Y'all she dont even know the name of her shampoo and conditioning products


 
Well, it doesn't appear to *matter*, does it!  Gorgeous hair, and the color is absolutely *STUNNING!!!*


----------



## Moroni (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Yes that is a braidout


 
Lilamae, that is the most beautiful braidout I've ever seen.  She's got 4a/b hair?  Wow!  Please, after you get her autograph for me (hee hee) ask her what she used as a leave-in......please???


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful healthy hair, that's my goal for this upcoming year.

Definately an inspiration. It's so good to see what you're capable of doing with natural hair.


----------



## hopeful (Dec 28, 2007)

shunta said:


> Your hair is beautiful too, OP. I just peeked in your fotki.


 
I know, right?  I was thinking the same thing.  When the two of you are out together ya'll must turn a lot of heads.  Thanks so much sharing her pics though, her hair is very inspiring.  And I actuallly love that she didn't know her products--very refreshing.


----------



## DivaRox (Dec 28, 2007)

clapping::lovedrool: WOW!!!!


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Dec 28, 2007)

4a/4b natural??? We need natural pics :Flahsssss please...


----------



## *Happily Me* (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful hair


----------



## likeacharm (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, seeing her hair really makes me want to go natural, esp. since i've been seeeing soo many naturals w/ my texture w/ beautiful hair (both in person and on lhcf).... and my roomie is transitioning right now too...


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 28, 2007)

Dayyyummm, why is the collection plate moving around so slow? I am waiting for the wash n go pictures, and the natual pictures. _Imma put her up for the year, WIT dis $5 na....imma get some mo money when she spill the beans....._

Now Give it up: She paid her membership. Whatz da Ultra Perm Regemin toots?


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 28, 2007)

she needs to be a hair model!


----------



## Brownsis (Dec 28, 2007)

gorgeous hair !!!!!!
 when I see beautiful hair like this it makes want to be natural again


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 28, 2007)

her hair is very lovely, hmm back to the drawing board.


----------



## MiWay (Dec 28, 2007)

No words...

Her hair is GORGEOUS!

If my hair could look that good natural...


----------



## Finesse (Dec 28, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Dec 28, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Please give this girl $5 STAT!


EXACTLY!!
How did she get her she get her hair so strait? It looks like a perm! I really need to know. Please ask her or make her join so we can bug the heck outta her! 
Her hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 28, 2007)

Did she lift the black from her hair then color again? How did she do it? Is it healthy?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 28, 2007)

Her hair is gorgeous.  Love the highlights also.  What an inspiration!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 28, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Damn, looks like a weave. Extra, extra pretty. Im loving it.
> 
> Please post her regimen.
> 
> Who is Niko's Cousin?erplexed



OMG - those were my exact thoughts as soon as i saw it, but i didnt want to offend anyone. i had a weave and it looked exactly like that from the back - lol.  her hair is awesome! 
so since she isnt on LHCF yet, where did she learn to grow hair? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 28, 2007)

That is some serious hair!!!  Simply beautiful!


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

MamaBraidedIt said:


> 4a/4b natural??? We need natural pics :Flahsssss please...


there in this thread on like page 3 or 4


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> there in this thread on like page 3 or 4




I think they mean natural unmanipulated hair. Like a wash and go. You can't see her hair texture with the braid out. I'd like to see that as well. Her hair is lovely though.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Did she lift the black from her hair then color again? How did she do it? Is it healthy?


 
good question. I dunno. She has very very strong hair though with thick strands probably not even prone to damage.


----------



## Junonia (Dec 28, 2007)

Dayuum!! just gorgeous


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

Lila,
I already posted in this thread yesterday, but I had to come back for my morning fix of hair porn lol.....
I cant get over her hair! Apparantly ladies, she is ony of the lucky ones who can grow and have hair like that with little to no effort! Kinda like the difference between somone who naturally has a talent and doesnt have to work at it and someone who spent years perfecting their art. *SIGH*......Must be nice!!!!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes absolutely gorgeous hair, I woke up this morning trying to figure out how in the heck she got her natural hair so straight and fresh perm perfect, lol.  What's her hair type, she looks like a possible 4a too... Anywhoooo...  Ok now where is she, I wanna see scalp pics! lol  Spread it down the middle and across...  Strip search time!     :sandm:


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I think they mean natural unmanipulated hair. Like a wash and go. You can't see her hair texture with the braid out. I'd like to see that as well. Her hair is lovely though.


 
OOOH OKAY, SHE GAVE ME PERMISSION TO STEAL ONE FROM HER MYSPACE PAGE SO GIVE ME A SECOND..i'LL BE RIGHT BACK


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

deleted by op


----------



## neonbright (Dec 28, 2007)

I am loving her hair, it is sooo beautiful.  Tell her whatever she is doing keep it up.


----------



## imstush (Dec 28, 2007)

I am subscribing to this thread.  I just convinced my BFF to go back natural I so want her to see your friend's hair.  I love it, simply GAWJUS!!!!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Her hair is gorgeous. Very inspiring.


----------



## Nola Darling (Dec 28, 2007)

StellaB said:


> Wowee!
> 
> Thatz some wicked hurra....
> 
> ...



Coming to America ....classic!!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome tips, simplicity is soo key.  LOA as they say! lol  Great job girl, your hair is fabu!


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

deleted by op


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful hair indeed. 

I was always wondering who Niko was.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Dec 28, 2007)

now im not gonna lie.. im sitting here  with envy lol that is some gawjus hair!!! i dnt know whether to smile or throw myself on the floor and cry

wow!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Another flat iron pic before the highlights and bangs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She is a very pretty girl....looks like a model or actress! She has very good genes (the lucky dog!)


----------



## lovenharmony (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang!!! Beautiful hair!!! Makin me want to transition...


----------



## Xavier (Dec 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!
I need her to at least start a fotki for me to stalk...I mean view.


----------



## GoingNatural (Dec 28, 2007)

Gorgeous hair! Before I read what you wrote I thought it was a weave. AND she's natural. Gorgeous braid out as well!


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 28, 2007)

aaaaammmmaaazing!

I LOVE her hair!
goal hair for 2008? me thinks so!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 28, 2007)

Her hair is gorgeous, WOW!! 

I can only look and admire what she got. The truth of the matter is that it doesn't matter what I do to my hair - natural or relaxed - it will never look like hers because her hair texture is on the 3c side (mixed chick) while I am a 4a/b. I have to use a 4a/b head as my inspiration.

Alot of times people are tempted to go natural in anticipation that their hair will look a certain way - for e.g. your friends. When they fail to achieve the same look they become discouraged and frustrated.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 28, 2007)

stargoddess said:


> now im not gonna lie.. im sitting here  with envy lol that is some gawjus hair!!! i dnt know whether to smile or throw myself on the floor and cry
> 
> wow!!



 ....   ... yes I may just join you! 

To the OP, your friend's hair is beautiful!!


----------



## rdm (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystic said:


> Her hair is gorgeous, WOW!!
> 
> I can only look and admire what she got. The truth of the matter is that it doesn't matter what I do to my hair - natural or relaxed - it will never look like hers because her hair texture is on the 3c side (mixed chick) while I am a 4a/b. I have to use a 4a/b head as my inspiration.
> 
> Alot of times people are tempted to go natural in anticipation that their hair will look a certain way - for e.g. your friends. When they fail to achieve the same look they become discouraged and frustrated.


 
The OP said that her friend in a natural 4a/4b (go to the first post).  So, there is hope for us 4's.  

What I want to know is....when is she going to join?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! There are no other words.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

rdm said:


> *The OP said that her friend in a natural 4a/4b *(go to the first post).  So, there is hope for us 4's.
> 
> What I want to know is....when is she going to join?



I have yet to see a type 4 in those pictures, but that's just my opinion. Her hair is very pretty but I  too think she's in the 3 range.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang- I dont know whether to be motivated or frustracted......

Beautiful head of hair.


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I have yet to see a type 4 in those pictures, but that's just my opinion. Her hair is very pretty but I too think she's in the 3 range.


 
I was kinda thinkin the same thing. Her hair looks like Joan off girlfriends in her braidout pic! So pretty but we know most 4a/4bs dont look like that in a braidout...it would look much kinkier. And her wash n go pic looks like someone with naturally curly hair without product to define the curls. Thats also probably why it gets so silky straight too with heat. Very pretty head of hair though, whatever type it is!


----------



## ichephren (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree, the texture is in the 3 range, not 4. Her hair is still fly though!!



bmoreflyygirl said:


> I have yet to see a type 4 in those pictures, but that's just my opinion. Her hair is very pretty but I  too think she's in the 3 range.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 28, 2007)

Trust me, I am natural and for me to get result close to the OP friend's natural curls, I have to flat iron then curl. My hair is 4a/b cottonlike - it does not look the same as hers.



rdm said:


> The OP said that her friend in a natural 4a/4b (go to the first post). So, there is hope for us 4's.
> 
> What I want to know is....when is she going to join?


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope she is not a type 3. *Her is not naturally curly.*To acheive curls she must do a braidout. The natural pic attached is a super old braidout. Dont want to discourage the types 4's. This is a full black girl (not mixed) with really nice hair​


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Nope she is not a type 3. *Her is not naturally curly.*To acheive curls she must do a braidout. The natural pic attached is a super old braidout. Dont want to discourage the types 4's. This is a full black girl (not mixed) with really nice hair​


 
I guess it makes sense....all 3's arent the same and all 4's arent the same. Everybody's hair is a little different. Macheriemore says she is a type 4 too and her hair is really silky like...so anything is possible! I wish there were a secret to have hair like that, but I really just think she is blessed with a gorgeous mane! She should really pursue hair modeling on the side...she could make a killing.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 28, 2007)

Well then, if that's the case, I would LOVE to see her hair album - tell her I would pay for her membership here! Wow, I cannot wait to see what her hair looks like just washed with no products in. If her hair looks a tiny bit like mine, I would be her biggest fan and she my greatest hair inspiration! 




lilamae said:


> Nope she is not a type 3. *Her is not naturally curly.*To acheive curls she must do a braidout. The natural pic attached is a super old braidout. Dont want to discourage the types 4's. This is a full black girl (not mixed) with really nice hair​


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 28, 2007)

The texture of her pressed hair screams type four...  Maybe it's my high res monitor, but I dont see no type 3 in thurrrr...  When my hair was natural and I did braid outs, it followed the same pattern as hers, so I dont think that's a good gauge.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice hair .  I wish I could get my natural hair that straight.  

But anyways, I'm surprised she's not scared to join after we've promised to mob her with questions as soon as she does .


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

*IMHO*- she's in the threes. Nothing wrong with it- still beautiful but hair doesn't *appear* to be a 4.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> *IMHO*- she's in the threes. Nothing wrong with it- still beautiful but hair doesn't *appear* to be a 4.



Exactly. The picture you posted that was supposed to be a wash and go can't be if she's a 4. Type 4 hair isn't going to hang that flat and be weighed down with that loose of a curl as a wash and go. Also the curls are too big to be a 4. It was probably a twist out of some sort. Or she just has a looser texture. She could be a coarse type 3. All type 3 hair isn't silky.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 28, 2007)

Nah I dont agree... Times like this I wish I had some pics of my natural hair and braid outs.  Mine used to come out just like that all the time.  And I'm all 4, no 3 up in this head. 

LOL this reminds me of School Daze!

*OPEN THE SHOP RE-RE!!





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtfEmTHeYNw


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 28, 2007)

foxieroxienyc said:


> The texture of her pressed hair screams type four... Maybe it's my high res monitor, but I dont see no type 3 in thurrrr... When my hair was natural and I did braid outs, it followed the same pattern as hers, so I dont think that's a good gauge.


 
I agree. I KNOW my hair is type 4, and the natural part of my straightened hair is very similar in texture to her straightened hair. Also, is it possible that she did a braidout on pressed hair? I've done braidouts when my flat ironed hair starts to puff up, and they looked like that since I didn't start wet.

At any rate, her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

foxieroxienyc said:


> The texture of her pressed hair screams type four...  Maybe it's my high res monitor, but I dont see no type 3 in thurrrr...  When my hair was natural and I did braid outs, it followed the same pattern as hers, so I dont think that's a good gauge.



Completely agree......I'm type 4 and I do not like everyone one to flat-iron my hair b/c it doesn't get straight enough....

* Oh* ....but when it's done right It's bone straight and silky just like hers. I can tell she is type 4 by her straighten hair. I think I can find a pic of my hair straighten..


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe it's possible that she has a mixture of textures? Like 3c/4a? Her hair looks type 4a to me, different type 4s hang differently. I've seen type 4s on this site with alot of coil and curl and it's ultra silky when flat ironed, I've seen type 3s with course puffy hair. As stated before Ole girl is lucky and got good genes, her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## br0wney3z (Dec 28, 2007)

Her hair is just beyond words, if my 4 hair looked anything like that if I were natural you would never catch me putting that creamy crack on my head again.  However, I think the whole debate about whether or not she is a 3 or a 4 points to what I've been thinking for a while now, that the typing is very constraning and doesn't allow for much variation.  I have a natural friend who's curl pattern is exactly like mine, however, when she flat-irons her hair and I flat iron mine, we might as well be from 2 completely different hair planets.  Her's looks exactly like OP's friend where as mine.....well lets just say it looks NOTHING like hers.  

OT: Does anyone remember a thread that was started a few months that had a more varied hair typing scale???  I think it went all the way to like 4z?  I've been looking for it but can't find it in any of the searches I've done.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 28, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I agree. I KNOW my hair is type 4, and the natural part of my straightened hair is very similar in texture to her straightened hair. Also, is it possible that she did a braidout on pressed hair? I've done braidouts when my flat ironed hair starts to puff up, and they looked like that since I didn't start wet.
> 
> At any rate, her hair is gorgeous!



It looks like a 4 to me too.  And when you supercondition the hair and make sure the hair is completely dry before removing the braid, it's going to be sleeker.  Especially if you use various products.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Exactly. The picture you posted that was supposed to be a wash and go can't be if she's a 4. Type 4 hair isn't going to hang that flat and be weighed down with that loose of a curl as a wash and go. Also the curls are too big to be a 4. It was probably a twist out of some sort. Or she just has a looser texture. She could be a coarse type 3. All type 3 hair isn't silky.


 

Again the natural pic was a really old braid out. No curls acheived w/o braidouts for her. From what I read about type 3's they have a naturally curly hair pattern.

not this young lady. We've been in each other heads since 1999*.* 

*the only reason that I am stressing this point is becuz people often assume she has naturally curly hair or that she is a mixed just becuz it's long and beautiful. Not the case...Her hair is very similar to macheries Just not relaxed.*

*( i guess i'll have to post some washed n go's for y'all to accept the fact that she is not a "curly-when-wet")*


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

br0wney3z said:


> Her hair is just beyond words, if my 4 hair looked anything like that if I were natural you would never catch me putting that creamy crack on my head again. However, I think the whole debate about whether or not she is a 3 or a 4 points to what I've been thinking for a while now, that the typing is very constraning and doesn't allow for much variation. I have a natural friend who's curl pattern is exactly like mine, however, when she flat-irons her hair and I flat iron mine, we might as well be from 2 completely different hair planets. Her's looks exactly like OP's friend where as mine.....well lets just say it looks NOTHING like hers.
> 
> OT: Does anyone remember a thread that was started a few months that had a more varied hair typing scale??? I think it went all the way to like 4z? I've been looking for it but can't find it in any of the searches I've done.


 
Maybe your hair can look that way, with the right products/techniques.... Do you know what your natural hair looks like (not just "new growth" but virgin hair with no relaxed ends) at an age where you could be conscious about such a thing?

But I'm not gonna hijack the thread....


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 28, 2007)

gee wilikers that is too damn gorgeous


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Again the natural pic was a really old braid out. No curls acheived w/o braidouts for her. From what I read about type 3's they have a naturally curly hair pattern.
> 
> not this young lady. We've been in each other heads since 1999*.*
> 
> ...



I never said anything about her being mixed but yet you keep harping on the point that she's not mixed which automatically equals long hair. I could care less if she's mixed or not. I don't subscribe to that school of thought. Everybody who has type 3 hair is not mixed. Just like everybody who has type 4 hair is not necessarily black either. I know that.  I'm not talking about that first braid out picture. I'm talking about the picture you posted later that said it was a wash and go. Type 4's have massive shrinkage. If that was a wash and go, she must have virtually no shrinkage to her hair when it gets wet in order for it to hang to her shoulders while curly. That's what made me think it was a braid out, twist out, etc and not a wash and go.

Also, some type 4's do have curls or have "naturally curly" hair like you mentioned. They're just small curls. I'm a 4a with curls but my curls are small like pencil/coffee stirrer size which categorizes type 4 hair. And my hair is curly when it is wet. It's curly when it's dry. But it's not loose curly like your friends hair appears to be in these pictures. And that's the point I was trying to make. How can she not have hardly *any* shrinkage with a wash and go? Shoot, spill the beans because I need to know how to do it too.  Shrinkage can be a b!tch.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

*the only reason that I am stressing this point is becuz people often assume she has naturally curly hair or that she is a mixed just becuz it's long and beautiful. Not the case...Her hair is very similar to macheries Just not relaxed.*

*( i guess i'll have to post some washed n go's for y'all to accept the fact that she is not a "curly-when-wet")*[/quote]

Don't bother ...to post wash n go's ..waste of time.....First they were not sure if it was a weave or not...then it was the argument of hair type....It's no way u can convince of these women that you can achieve this with type 4 hair.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to agree from the wash n go, her hair does not look 4a/b, unless it's been heat damaged. It looks to be in the 3s.  Very pretty hair no matter the type though.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Traycee said:


> *the only reason that I am stressing this point is becuz people often assume she has naturally curly hair or that she is a mixed just becuz it's long and beautiful. Not the case...Her hair is very similar to macheries Just not relaxed.*
> 
> *( i guess i'll have to post some washed n go's for y'all to accept the fact that she is not a "curly-when-wet")*


 
Don't bother ...to post wash n go's ..waste of time.....First they were not sure if it was a weave or not...then it was the argument of hair type....*It's no way u can convince of these women that you can achieve this with type 4 hair.*[/quote]

Type 4 NATURAL HAIR, right? 'Cause that's the boulevard I'm (stayin') on....


----------



## Hair Iam (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Nope she is not a type 3. *Her is not naturally curly.*To acheive curls she must do a braidout. The natural pic attached is a super old braidout. Dont want to discourage the types 4's. This is a full black girl (not mixed) with really nice hair​




I agree, she is not a 3 , I believe her length is what creates the appearance of 3. Her hair is FABULOUS.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

type 4 natural


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Don't bother ...to post wash n go's ..waste of time.....First they were not sure if it was a weave or not...then it was the argument of hair type....*It's no way u can convince of these women that you can achieve this with type 4 hair.*


 
Type 4 *NATURAL HAIR*, right?[/QUOTE]

Yes, please clarify.  We're not commenting on the straightness of her hair. We know you can flat iron type 4 hair straight.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Type 4 *NATURAL HAIR*, right?



Yes, please clarify.  We're not commenting on the straightness of her hair. We know you can flat iron type 4 hair straight.[/quote]


Silkiness  when  straighten .....


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

Traycee said:


> Yes, please clarify.  We're not commenting on the straightness of her hair. We know you can flat iron type 4 hair straight.




Silkiness  when  straighten .....[/QUOTE]

My hair looks silky when it's straight. And I'm a 4.  That wasn't what *I* was talking about. I want to know about the shrinkage.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

Traycee said:


> *the only reason that I am stressing this point is becuz people often assume she has naturally curly hair or that she is a mixed just becuz it's long and beautiful. Not the case...Her hair is very similar to macheries Just not relaxed.*
> 
> *( i guess i'll have to post some washed n go's for y'all to accept the fact that she is not a "curly-when-wet")*


 
Don't bother ...to post wash n go's ..waste of time.....First they were not sure if it was a weave or not...then it was the argument of hair type....It's no way u can convince of these women that you can achieve this with type 4 hair.[/quote]

*exactly! *( i keep saying that was a really old braid out in the natural photo, not a wash and go like I thought..geez lois)


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Silkiness when straighten .....


 
My hair looks silky when it's straight. And I'm a 4.  That wasn't what *I* was talking about. I want to know about the shrinkage.[/quote]

Right...right....

The premise of this thread is starting to lose its steam....and I DO NOT like to be duped.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Don't bother ...to post wash n go's ..waste of time.....First they were not sure if it was a weave or not...then it was the argument of hair type....It's no way u can convince of these women that you can achieve this with type 4 hair.


 
*exactly! *( i keep saying that was a really old braid out in the natural photo, not a wash and go like I thought..geez lois)[/QUOTE]


So is her hair like an afro in it's natural state since you say she's a 4a/b with no curls? I'm confused... I'm just gonna leave it alone...


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just gonna say it: if this thread is a lie, that's real messy. REAL MESSY.... Ima leave it in the '07.... Folk are sincerely asking legitimate questions and the answers are less than specific. Messy.

Deuces.


----------



## ichephren (Dec 28, 2007)

Umm, I just looked at her wash and go picture and that girl is not a 4!! She's more like a 3a or something. Bmoreflyy is right...type 4a hair shrinks massively and the curls are tight and springy. I have type 4 hair and it is smooth when flatironed, but it does not look like that from a wash and go...Compare that to Babyblue's hair who is a true type 4!!!
IMHO type 4 is the easiest type to distinguish, because it's sooo different from any other hair type. If your hair dries and it hangs down with waves, you are not a 4!! If your hair air dries and moves like cauasian hair, it is not type 4! If your hair is silky naturally, it's probably not a 4! Also, a person cannot tell what hair type they have unless their hair is fully natural with no relaxed ends. If any hair is dragging your hair down, then how would you know?


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

So is her hair like an afro in it's natural state since you say she's a 4a/b with no curls? I'm confused...* I'm just gonna leave it alone...[/*quote]


I think thats best. Her hair is just like all 4a's when it wet. I just wanted to share becuz I think her hair is beautiful...that all. If it got naturally curly when wet, i'd show you..but I'm afraid it doesn't


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

ichephren said:


> Umm, I just looked at her wash and go picture and that girl is not a 4!! She's more like a 3a or something. Bmoreflyy is right...type 4a hair shrinks massively and the curls are tight and springy. I have type 4 hair and it is smooth when flatironed, but it does not look like that from a wash and go...Compare that to Babyblue's hair who is a true type 4!!!
> IMHO type 4 is the easiest type to distinguish, because it's sooo different from any other hair type. If your hair dries and it hangs down with waves, you are not a 4!! If your hair air dries and moves like cauasian hair, it is not type 4! If your hair is silky naturally, it's probably not a 4! Also, a person cannot tell what hair type they have unless their hair is fully natural with no relaxed ends. If any hair is dragging your hair down, then how would you know?


 

let me go back and change the title of that picture to *OLD braidout*. that what it was


----------



## ichephren (Dec 28, 2007)

So, her hair is not curly when wet? 4A hair is curly all the time, unless it has been processed to not be curly(stretching, blowout, flatiron, etc.)



lilamae said:


> So is her hair like an afro in it's natural state since you say she's a 4a/b with no curls? I'm confused...* I'm just gonna leave it alone...[/*quote]
> 
> 
> I think thats best. Her hair is just like all 4a's when it wet. I just wanted to share becuz I think her hair is beautiful...that all. If it got naturally curly when wet, i'd show you..but I'm afraid it doesn't


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> So is her hair like an afro in it's natural state since you say she's a 4a/b with no curls? I'm confused...* I'm just gonna leave it alone...[/*quote]
> 
> 
> I think thats best. Her hair is just like all 4a's when it wet. I just wanted to share becuz I think her hair is beautiful...that all. If it got naturally curly when wet, i'd show you..but I'm afraid it doesn't



4a's have curls hun. I think that's where you're mixed up. Have you ever seen my hair? I'm definitely a 4a and my whole head is little curls all over. Maybe her pattern has been loosened from the heat over time?


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

Now got me messed up....Now I'm not sure about my hair type....

I don't have curls but I don't get a lot of shrinkage either...I'm relaxed now for 1 year but I was natural for 7 years.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> 4a's have curls hun. I think that's where you're mixed up. Have you ever seen my hair? I'm definitely a 4a and my whole head is little curls all over. Maybe her pattern has been loosened from the heat over time?


 

maybe so. i'm not a hair type expert. But i've read about and seen the differences. I just knew when people saw her hair they were gonna say one of two things...*1. it's a weave 2. her hair is naturally curly*. 
My point is neither is the case. Just seems like the majority of black women are somewhere in the 4 category. And when we see someone whos hair is long and gorgeous like this young ladies we automatically assume she aint one of us. All I can say from knowing her personally is that she is definately not a type 3. Maybe we can send her to Andre for him to assesscuz i'm sure tired of this conversation


----------



## secretrose (Dec 28, 2007)

This thread is getting really crazy.  If OP says the hair is 4a, then it's 4a.  Why is everybody getting up in arms about.

None of us have seen her hair in person except for OP.  She made a mistake in saying that the old braid out pic was a wash and go.  She clarified that.   There are no pictures of the ladies hair in it's natural state so there is no way to determine her texture.  So lets just leave it at the girl has very  beautiful hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> maybe so. i'm not a hair type expert. But i've read about and seen the differences. I just knew when people saw her hair they were gonna say one of two things...*1. it's a weave 2. her hair is naturally curly*.
> My point is neither is the case. Just seems like the majority of black women are somewhere in the 4 category. And when we see someone whos hair is long and gorgeous like this young ladies we automatically assume she aint one of us. All I can say from knowing her personally is that she is definately not a type 3. Maybe we can send her to Andre for him to assesscuz i'm sure tired of this conversation




If you say so.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> maybe so. i'm not a hair type expert. But i've read about and seen the differences. I just knew when people saw her hair they were gonna say one of two things...*1. it's a weave 2. her hair is naturally curly*.
> My point is neither is the case. Just seems like the majority of black women are somewhere in the 4 category. And when we see someone whos hair is long and gorgeous like this young ladies we automatically assume she aint one of us. All I can say from knowing her personally is that she is definately not a type 3. Maybe we can send her to Andre for him to assesscuz i'm sure tired of this conversation




 They had me getting mixed up.....Her hair is beautiful....Give me year and I'll be right there with her


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

Traycee said:


> They had me getting mixed up.....Her hair is beautiful....Give me year and I'll be right there with her


  i'm sure you will traycee..hey..i really like your attitude!


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

All I'm saying is that she does *NOT* fit the description below. 

Type 3: Curly hair
With curly hair, there is a definite loopy "S" pattern. Pluck out a hair, stretch it out. Notice the curvy lines. Looks like s stretched-out Slinky, doesn't it? Most people think curly hair is coarse, but actually it is usually baby soft and very fine in texture – there's just a lot of it. Because the cuticle layers don't like as flat, curly hair isn't as shiny as straight or wavy hair. The hair doesn't have a very smooth surface, so light doesn't reflect off of it as much. When curly hair is wet, is usually straightens out. As it dries, it absorbs the water and contracts to its curliest state. Those of you with Type 3 hair know all too well that humidity makes curly hair even curlier, or even frizzier.

If you're a Type 3, your hair has a lot of body and is easily styled in its natural state, or it can be easily straightened with a blow-dryer into a smoother style. Healthy Type 3 hair is shiny, with soft, smooth curls and strong elasticity. The curls are well-defined and springy: pull out a strand of hair and stretch it; it won't snap in two. Damaged Type 3 hair is usually frizzy, dull, hard and dry to the touch, with fuzzy, ill-defined curls.

There are two subtypes of curly hair. Type 3A, hair that is very loosely curled like Julia Robert's or Susan Sarandon's is usually very shiny with big curls. The shorter the hair, the straighter it gets. The longer the hair the more defined the curl. Type 3B, on the other hand, is hair with a medium amount of curl, ranging from bouncy ringlets – think of Shirley Temple – to tight corkscrews – think of actress Cree Summer of television's Sweet Justice of jazz singer Cleo Laine. It's not unusual to find both subtypes coexisting on the same head. In fact, curly hair usually consists of a combination of textures, with the crown being the curliest part.


----------



## MsCounsel (Dec 28, 2007)

I am sitting here with my voodoo doll.  Just kidding!  Her hair is beautiful.  Please thank her again for sharing this with us.   Even though it doesn't really sound like you gave her a choice.


----------



## rdm (Dec 28, 2007)

To settle this...I live in the Bay Area.  Do ya'll want me to go check her hair out and confirm that she is a 4 and that it is not a weave?

I am just kidding. The poster says that it is not a weave and that she is a natural 4.  The girl's hair is beautiful.  Let's celebrate it and congratulate her.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> All I'm saying is that she does *NOT* fit the description below.
> 
> Type 3: Curly hair
> With curly hair, there is a definite loopy "S" pattern. Pluck out a hair, stretch it out. Notice the curvy lines. Looks like s stretched-out Slinky, doesn't it? Most people think curly hair is coarse, but actually it is usually baby soft and very fine in texture – there's just a lot of it. Because the cuticle layers don't like as flat, curly hair isn't as shiny as straight or wavy hair. The hair doesn't have a very smooth surface, so light doesn't reflect off of it as much. When curly hair is wet, is usually straightens out. As it dries, it absorbs the water and contracts to its curliest state. Those of you with Type 3 hair know all too well that humidity makes curly hair even curlier, or even frizzier.
> ...



That description isn't the be all and end all for type 3 hair. It doesn't even mention type 3C. We all agree here on this board that hair typing is subjective. And everybody is not going to fit into one box or another because there is still variation within each hair type. But there are some things that clearly make somebodys type one thing over another. Like an afro versus loose curls versus waves. I think the point that some people (myself included) were trying to make was that we couldn't see what her texture really was, due to the way that her hair was styled in the pictures whether it was straight, a braid out, etc. That is why her texture was brought into question. That is all. Her length wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

secretrose said:


> This thread is getting really crazy. If OP says the hair is 4a, then it's 4a. Why is everybody getting up in arms about.
> 
> None of us have seen her hair in person except for OP. She made a mistake in saying that the old braid out pic was a wash and go. She clarified that. There are no pictures of the ladies hair in it's natural state so there is no way to determine her texture. So lets just leave it at the girl has very beautiful hair.


 
You wanna know why? Because apparently (and I'll give the benefit of the doubt and say INNOCENTLY), that maybe the OP has yet to discern accurately the hair type of the example in question. She just said in a recent post that she isn't sure of her own hair type. From the 4s that have responded to this thread (me included), it sounds like we're pretty solid on what the range of 4-type hair looks like.


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 28, 2007)

All i can say is gorgeous, just gorgeous hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> You wanna know why? Because apparently (and I'll give the benefit of the doubt and say INNOCENTLY), *that maybe the OP has yet to discern accurately the hair type of the example in question. *She just said in a recent post that she isn't sure of her own hair type. From the 4s that have responded to this thread (me included), it sounds like we're pretty solid on what the range of 4-type hair looks like.



That's what I think. Since the OP is relaxed, she may not have the same knowledge about natural hair that some of us naturals here on the boardl. We may be seeing somethings that she is not familiar with. You can read about natural hair all you want but until you have to deal with it from wash to walk you just don't know.  That even goes for transitioners. That's not even totally the same.


----------



## secretrose (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> You wanna know why? Because apparently (and I'll give the benefit of the doubt and say INNOCENTLY), that maybe the OP has yet to discern accurately the hair type of the example in question. She just said in a recent post that she isn't sure of her own hair type. From the 4s that have responded to this thread (me included), it sounds like we're pretty solid on what the range of 4-type hair looks like.


 
I agree with you on that but how are people trying to judge the hair type without a pic of it in it's natural state. Also I think OP may be confusing in her words of it's not curly when wet. I think when she thinks of curly hair, she is reffering to the 'S' shaped type of curls not the tight curls that 4a/4b have.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Dec 28, 2007)

OT: Can someone tell me what smh stands for?


----------



## secretrose (Dec 28, 2007)

ChanelNo5 said:


> OT: Can someone tell me what smh stands for?


shakes my head


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Dec 28, 2007)

You just can't post pictures of someone with hair that silky, long , healthy looking, and say she's a 4 then say she's natural and not have any 100% natural just washed/ not pressed/not flatironned pictures and expect everyone to trust your words on LHCF (or any other Black hair care forum).  .... we just like to see pictures.

Not trying to be mean


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

secretrose said:


> I agree with you on that but how are people trying to judge the hair type without a pic of it in it's natural state. Also I think OP may be confusing in her words of it's not curly when wet. I think when she thinks of curly hair, she is reffering to the 'S' shaped type of curls not the tight curls that 4a/4b have.


 
Well, what you ask is part of the larger question re. examples of hair stories WITHOUT PHOTOS. I only saw two photos, and I think none were of the girl's hair in its natural state so we're all grasping at straws here and just as we hair fanatics do, we ask LOTS of questions. Such scrutiny should have been anticipated, esp. when the answers got iffy. Again, I give the OP the benefit of the doubt that maybe she really didn't think it would get that serious.... But it's a beautiful head of NATURAL hair and we wanna know how it got to that point. Point blank.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow that is some FABULOUS hair  Looks like a really great wig/weave job.....[Please don't take that the wrong way] 
What is her regimen? You say she is natural?


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

MamaBraidedIt said:


> You just can't post pictures of someone with hair that silky, long , healthy looking, and say she's a 4 then say she's natural and not have any 100% natural just washed/ not pressed/not flatironned pictures and expect everyone to trust your words on LHCF (or any other Black hair care forum).  .... we just like to see pictures.
> 
> Not trying to be mean


 
I should have waited for this response. She said it better than me.


----------



## MsCounsel (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

MamaBraidedIt said:


> You just can't post pictures of someone with hair that silky, long , healthy looking, and say she's a 4 then say she's natural and not have any 100% natural just washed/ not pressed/not flatironned pictures and expect everyone to trust your words on LHCF (or any other Black hair care forum).  .... we just like to see pictures.
> 
> Not trying to be mean



There we go. I couldn't have said it better myself.   Thanks.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *MamaBraidedIt*
> 
> 
> _You just can't post pictures of someone with hair that silky, long , healthy looking, and say she's a 4 then say she's natural and not have any 100% natural just washed/ not pressed/not flatironned pictures and expect everyone to trust your words on LHCF (or any other Black hair care forum).  .... we just like to see pictures._
> ...


OP...you know how we hair ladies are. That's why when I did my hair udate I showed this picture. Because I wanted to show that my type 4a shrinks 100% even though I press it straight.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Dec 28, 2007)

WTH... this thread is ridiculous! 

anyhoo, to the OP ~ your friend's hair is gorgeous!  I'd rethink having her join, esp. since she'll probably have to go thru the lhcf hair background check...


----------



## imstush (Dec 28, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> OP...you know how we hair ladies are. That's why when I did my hair udate I showed this picture. Because I wanted to show that my type 4a shrinks 100% even though I press it straight.


 

errrrrr PinkSkates can I join you on your fitness, better body challenge?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow the tone of this thread has really changed from upbeat and amazed to us being the hair police lol. Nobody ever saw pictures of Macheriemore's new growth to prove she isnt another hair type but lots of us type 4's still take her advice. Pretty hair is just pretty hair. Heck even if she is a type 3...its still a lot prettier than even most type 3's....heck Ill go as far to say its prettier than most type 1s and 2s lol.  Just nice silky, pretty, lush, healthy hair....it is what it is.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> OP...you know how we hair ladies are. That's why when I did my hair udate I showed this picture. Because I wanted to show that my type 4a shrinks 100% even though I press it straight.



 Pinkskates I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> I was kinda thinkin the same thing. Her hair looks like Joan off girlfriends in her braidout pic! So pretty but we know most 4a/4bs dont look like that in a braidout...it would look much kinkier. And her wash n go pic looks like someone with naturally curly hair without product to define the curls. Thats also probably why it gets so silky straight too with heat. Very pretty head of hair though, whatever type it is!



My hair doesn't look very kinky in braidouts and I'm a very definite 4a


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Wow the tone of this thread has really changed from upbeat and amazed to us being the hair police lol. Nobody ever saw pictures of Macheriemore's new growth to prove she isnt another hair type but lots of us type 4's still take her advice. Pretty hair is just pretty hair. Heck even if she is a type 3...its still a lot prettier than even most type 3's....heck Ill go as far to say its prettier than most type 1s and 2s lol. Just nice silky, pretty, lush, healthy hair....it is what it is.


 
Well just go ahead and deputize me!
The point of contention for me was that it was stated that this was NATURAL hair. TYPE 4 NATURAL HAIR AT THAT. Specificity matters. And this thread is a prime example of why a natural hair board would be SOOOO NICE because the blend of natural and relaxed perspectives is blurring the major premise of this thread.

This sentiment feels a bit mocking toward the natural heads who are making sincere inquiries about the example put forth in this thread.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Wow the tone of this thread has really changed from upbeat and amazed to us being the hair police lol. Nobody ever saw pictures of Macheriemore's new growth to prove she isnt another hair type but lots of us type 4's still take her advice. Pretty hair is just pretty hair. Heck even if she is a type 3...its still a lot prettier than even most type 3's....heck Ill go as far to say its prettier than most type 1s and 2s lol.  Just nice silky, pretty, lush, healthy hair....it is what it is.



But Macheriamour is relaxed. I don't think hair type matters as much with relaxed heads. It's more about density/thickness. A lot of times with naturals, the hair type makes a difference as far as methods and products go. If somebody has a similar hair type and they do XYZ, then more than likely my hair is going to react the same way to XYZ. I know I personally try to find people with a texture similar to mine when I'm looking for advice. When I'm browsing fotkis, that is what I look for.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Pinkskates I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up.


Ditto! And I meant to add in my previous post that I cosign Pinkskates for posting her pics showing her natural hair before and after blow-dry/press so that there's NO QUESTION about the hair type being dealt with....


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Well just go ahead and deputize me!
> The point of contention for me was that it was stated that this was NATURAL hair. TYPE 4 NATURAL HAIR AT THAT. Specificity matters. And this thread is a prime example of why a natural hair board would be SOOOO NICE because the blend of natural and relaxed perspectives is blurring the major premise of this thread.
> 
> *This sentiment feels a bit mocking toward the natural heads who are making sincere inquiries about the example put forth in this thread*.



ITA... Wildchild mines doesn't either if I do it on wet hair with product. Same thing with twist outs. But it's still not loose waves/curls  either. It doesn't get rid of my shrinkage. Maybe when my hair gets longer it'll do that.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

imstush said:


> errrrrr PinkSkates can I join you on your fitness, better body challenge?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You and me both!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 28, 2007)

*Everyone PLEASE stop going back and forth on this b4 it turns UGLY!!! Lets be patient and wait for the OP to post some more pictures that will be able to PROVE to us what she wants.. till then dont worry about it,,, its absolutely GOOD to be skeptical and since we are OP should turn up so more pics for the sake of satisfying us*


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 28, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Wow the tone of this thread has really changed from upbeat and amazed to us being the hair police lol. Nobody ever saw pictures of Macheriemore's new growth to prove she isnt another hair type but lots of us type 4's still take her advice. Pretty hair is just pretty hair. Heck even if she is a type 3...its still a lot prettier than even most type 3's....heck Ill go as far to say its prettier than most type 1s and 2s lol.  Just nice silky, pretty, lush, healthy hair....it is what it is.



So true........


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 28, 2007)

> Originally osted by *bmoreflygirl*
> Pinkskates I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up.


 
Awwww thank you Bmore:Rose: And your puff is making progress. Keep up the good work!



> Originally posted by* Imstush*
> errrrrr PinkSkates can I join you on your fitness, better body challenge?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You most certainly can! I will post the thread on January 1 or 2.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Awwww thank you Bmore:Rose: And your puff is making progress. Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> You most certainly can! I will post the thread on January 1 or 2.



Thanks!!  We're trying.


----------



## LeeC23 (Dec 28, 2007)

All I wanna know is *how do I get my hair to come out like that?* 

Lemme know, please.  Even my puff is getting sick of the puff.  

You have beautiful hair OP's friend!


----------



## manegoal (Dec 28, 2007)

*OP your friends hair is beautiful.  Maybe she should not join though*.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 28, 2007)

just beautiful


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> she's right here..she says she goes to the salon once per month.
> She deep conditions every 2 weeks. She is switching to co-washing weekly. She uses biosilk to moiterize. *Y'all she dont even know the name of her shampoo and conditioning products*


 
That's what they all say. I'm like "Well how do you go to the store and pick up the same thing each time?"


----------



## Ms Red (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful hair (love the new color!) and pretty girl!!

Yes, she could be a 4a for sure, look at the lovely PinkSkates 

I can't wait to see a fotki, her list of products and her unmanipulated wet hair  Gorgeous hair!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Dec 28, 2007)

i guess i don't know the difference between 3C  and 4A.

I do know a 4B head when I see it though.    all i gotta do is look in the mirror


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

deme camp said:


> *OP your friends hair is beautiful. Maybe she should not join though*_._





_*I can't hold it...and I'm not gonna*_...  

_*Big...Arse....Co-sign.....*_

_*She looks like she's just fine on her own...*_

*and yes, beautiful hair...*


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 28, 2007)

It appears I missed a lot in this thread since I posted this morning...


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

DSylla said:


> i guess i don't know the difference between 3C  and 4A.
> 
> I do know a 4B head when I see it though.    all i gotta do is look in the mirror



Yup- 
Apologies to anyone who perceived my observations as being the hair police. I agree the lovely lady has beautiful hair!. Most 4 hair is sheeny not shiny- so that hi-glow her hair has isn't the glow i get no matter what I use. Pink skates and macherieamours hair is sheeny  thats why I can see them being 4 hair types. But I'm only human there is a strong possibility that Im dead wrong in thinking she's a three- pictures can distort texture. I hope she doesn't miss out on the great opportunities of being a member on this board, cause of Andre's or LOIS hair typing. We all learn interchangeably. Maybe i can attain that shine


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 28, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Yup-
> Apologies to anyone who perceived my observations as being the hair police. I agree the lovely lady has beautiful hair!. Most 4 hair is sheeny not shiny- so that hi-glow her hair has isn't the glow i get no matter what I use. Pink skates and macherieamours hair is sheeny  thats why I can see them being 4 hair types. But I'm only human there is a strong possibility that Im dead wrong in thinking she's a three- pictures can distort texture. I hope she doesn't miss out on the great opportunities of being a member on this board, cause of Andre's or LOIS hair typing. We all learn interchangeably. Maybe i can attain that shine



Nappity, I wasnt referring to you personally as being the hair police lol.
I was talking about us as a whole, myself being included because I was skeptical. My point was just that regardless of her hair type, that is not your every day head of hair that just anybody can attain!  That is just called being blessed IMO lol.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I'm just gonna say it: if this thread is a lie, that's real messy. REAL MESSY.... Ima leave it in the '07.... Folk are sincerely asking legitimate questions and the answers are less than specific. Messy.
> 
> Deuces.


 

what are you talking about. i started to think differently about this site y'all know how to make drama out of nothin


----------



## tyte curlz (Dec 28, 2007)

I’m not sure why everyone started attacking the OP but she only stated what she knew. Her friend is natural and has healthy long hair. whether u are type 3xyz or 4xyz I think the OP intentions where just to encourage those on the board that health and growth can be achieved without one denying the other. Thanks for posting the pics u and your friend are pretty girls with beautiful hair. Please don’t let some of the comments stray your friend from joining lhcf. We are all here to encourage and promote growth... right??????????? But any way let us know when her fotki's up and running 

HAPPY HAIR GROWING


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> That description isn't the be all and end all for type 3 hair. It doesn't even mention type 3C. We all agree here on this board that hair typing is subjective. And everybody is not going to fit into one box or another because there is still variation within each hair type. But there are some things that clearly make somebodys type one thing over another. Like an afro versus loose curls versus waves. I think the point that some people (myself included) were trying to make was that we couldn't see what her texture really was, due to the way that her hair was styled in the pictures whether it was straight, a braid out, etc. That is why her texture was brought into question. That is all. Her length wasn't an issue for me.


*whatever...*


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

Les- with you and me no explanations are necessary- I'm a big fan!
Just thought that I would like her as a resource no matter what. 
Id like to know how to get  hair that shiny!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> *whatever...*



Whatever then. You just don't get it. We're not trying to talk bad about your friend. We just wanted our questions answered. I know I wasn't the only person with those questions as they were posed by more than one person in this thread. But you know what I'm not even gonna get started.


----------



## Moonxyz (Dec 28, 2007)

OT: pinskates your looks great

back on topic: the girl has gorgeous hair. i don't know about her hair type but my 4a/4b doesn't look like that with a braid out or  WNG.

But maybe she has a mix of hair? some 4's and ome 3's? and the hair typing system is confusing in general. Heck the 4b label is the closests to my actual hairtype but doesn't completely describe my hair.​


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's what I think. Since the OP is relaxed, she may not have the same knowledge about natural hair that some of us naturals here on the boardl. We may be seeing somethings that she is not familiar with. You can read about natural hair all you want but until you have to deal with it from wash to walk you just don't know.  That even goes for transitioners. That's not even totally the same.


 
y'all are judging from pictures..give me a break


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Whatever then. You just don't get it. We're not trying to talk bad about your friend. We just wanted our questions answered. I know I wasn't the only person with those questions as they were posed by more than one person in this thread. But you know what I'm not even gonna get started.


then dont.....


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> then dont.....



Alright Fire Marshall Billy Jean.  How are you going to get mad/offended at people asking genuine questions? Did you not expect questions when you posted pictures? That's what this board is all about. Clearly, you came in here posting about natural hair something you know nothing about. I'm done...


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> what are you talking about. i started to think differently about this site y'all know how to make drama out of nothin


 
One is either part of making drama or solving drama. You're in it and your post to me here isn't solving anything.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

Her natural hair looks beautiful straighten!



lilamae said:


> there in this thread on like page 3 or 4


I saw the picture of her braidout, but her braidout doesn't look like it was done on 4a/b hair.  Are you sure she's not 3a/b? I would like to see her hair in her unmanipulated shrunken state too.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> One is either part of making drama or solving drama. You're in it and your post to me here isn't solving anything.


 
and what are you doing?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 28, 2007)

* OP to end all this unecessary drama can we see more pics that will convince us who are skeptical????... or if not then LET US FORGET IT since we cant PROVE anything and honestly if we're gonna take advice wed' rather have more evidence, im speaking for those who arent 100% sure,, lets not fret over it please *


----------



## mytia (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Her hair is really gorgeous!


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> and what are you doing?


 
Asking questions. Seeking answers. From the source, not you. So unless you meet the OP and her friend, run your fingers through her hair washed, unwashed, checking for tracks or otherwise, you are merely a passive observer and your perspective has little to no bearing on my participation here.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

CaramelHonee said:


> WTH... this thread is ridiculous!
> 
> anyhoo, to the OP ~ your friend's hair is gorgeous!  I'd rethink having her join, esp. since she'll probably have to go thru the lhcf hair background check...



For real goodness gracious!!! Q


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I agree. I KNOW my hair is type 4, and the natural part of my straightened hair is very similar in texture to her straightened hair. Also, *is it possible that she did a braidout on pressed hair?* I've done braidouts when my flat ironed hair starts to puff up, and they looked like that since I didn't start wet.
> 
> At any rate, her hair is gorgeous!


This is what I started thinking after skimming through the thread.  My pressed hair braidouts/twistouts do look different than my nappy hair braidouts/twistouts.


----------



## Nonpareil (Dec 28, 2007)

adlock:adlock2:


----------



## Kacie (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> what are you talking about. i started to think differently about this site y'all know how to make drama out of nothin



ITA, why grill the OP about ole girl's hair?  The thread was meant only to post pics of a recruit, someone who could possibly join in the future.  

Only eye candy peoples


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

this is my last post on this thread ( and possibly on lhcf)....i will not be inviting morgan or any other girls to this website. I sent her the link to this post and I am sure she is like WTF?

I was just tryna share but everyone wants to accuse, dissect, evaluate, re-evaluate, make claims, refute etc etc. So unnecessary.

y'all carry on. Thanks to those who showed her some love


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> Nope she is not a type 3. *Her is not naturally curly.*To acheive curls she must do a braidout. The natural pic attached is a super old braidout. Dont want to discourage the types 4's. This is a full black girl (not mixed) with really nice hair​


, what do u mean exactly by super old??? the fashions shes presenting do not look super old at all,, that plaid jacket look with sweater dress is awfully current.. LOL LOL im sorry i had to ask.....???


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 28, 2007)

Her hair is gorgeous!!! It looks like a lot of the ethiopian girls' hair around here. She def. doesn't look like a 4 anything. But if she is....where do I sign up?

To the OP: Do you have any freshly washed pics of her hair? People want to know so they can be inspired not to be mean. I would love to follow her regimen to get my hair straight if she has hair like mine...but if not, I don't want to set unrealistic goals for myself.


----------



## Nay (Dec 28, 2007)

Y'all are 

Lilamae, thanks for sharing the pics of your friend's hair.  Don't bother trying to get photos of it in it's "just washed" state because someone will still swear that it is not what they believe 4a hair is supposed to look like, no matter how kinky, curly, dry, afro it might be.

(I bet you wish you wouldn't have bothered starting this thread)


----------



## senimoni (Dec 28, 2007)

I understand that people have questions or want to clarify but jeez the tone in many of these responses are ridiculous.....OP I suggest you leave and no longer respond to this thread, its a lose lose situation.....seriously.

That said I think your friends hair is beautiful, 6a,4b,3c or whatever it is.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I never said anything about her being mixed but yet you keep harping on the point that she's not mixed which automatically equals long hair. I could care less if she's mixed or not. I don't subscribe to that school of thought. Everybody who has type 3 hair is not mixed. Just like everybody who has type 4 hair is not necessarily black either. I know that. I'm not talking about that first braid out picture. I'm talking about the picture you posted later that said it was a wash and go. Type 4's have massive shrinkage. If that was a wash and go, she must have virtually no shrinkage to her hair when it gets wet in order for it to hang to her shoulders while curly. That's what made me think it was a braid out, twist out, etc and not a wash and go.
> 
> Also, some type 4's do have curls or have "naturally curly" hair like you mentioned. They're just small curls. I'm a 4a with curls but my curls are small like pencil/coffee stirrer size which categorizes type 4 hair. And my hair is curly when it is wet. It's curly when it's dry. But it's not loose curly like your friends hair appears to be in these pictures. And that's the point I was trying to make. How can she not have hardly *any* shrinkage with a wash and go? Shoot, spill the beans because I need to know how to do it too.  Shrinkage can be a b!tch.


I AGREE with everything you have said!!! Mixed doesn't always mean looser hair texture and I didn't see anyone here ask if she was mixed.

And type 4 hair has more shrinkage than type 3 hair and her hair looks like it doesn't have hardly any shrinkage.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Asking questions. Seeking answers. From the source, not you. So unless you meet the OP and her friend, run your fingers through her hair washed, unwashed, checking for tracks or otherwise, you are merely a passive observer and your perspective has little to no bearing on my participation here.


*sounds dramatic to me..*sorry now this is my last post


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Asking questions. Seeking answers. *From the source, not you. So unless you meet the OP and her friend, run your fingers through her hair washed, unwashed, checking for tracks or otherwise,* you are merely a passive observer and your perspective has little to no bearing on my participation here.


 
_**complexed**_
_**had to put my shrimp and broccoli down for a minute**_

_*....I thought she, LilaMae, was the OP and the person who's hair is in question, was her friend....*_

**picks Chinese food back up..**


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> this is my last post on this thread ( and possibly on lhcf)....i will not be inviting morgan or any other girls to this website. I sent her the link to this post and I am sure she is like WTF?
> 
> I was just tryna share but everyone wants to accuse, dissect, evaluate, re-evaluate, make claims, refute etc etc. So unnecessary.
> 
> y'all carry on. Thanks to those who showed her some love



Sorry you feel that way.  Your friend's hair is beautiful no matter the type.  Q


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Kacie said:


> ITA, why grill the OP about ole girl's hair? The thread was meant only to post pics of a recruit, someone who could possibly join in the future.
> 
> Only eye candy peoples


Well that's a POOR, ineffective recruiting method. LCHF is not (necessarily) a cult, but for folk who share and seek knowledge about growing and maintaining long hair. How to recruit? Send her an email link with interest, pay her membership for the first year. But LCHF common sense is very clear: put up pics of beautiful hair, people want to know all about it.

Don't condemn the group for its EXPECTED BEHAVIOR.


----------



## senimoni (Dec 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _**complexed**_
> _**had to put my shrimp and broccoli down for a minute**_
> 
> _*....I thought she, LilaMae, was the OP and the person who's hair is in question, was her friend....*_
> ...



Pass me some food...


but yeah, I'm complexed as well...its fitting with the thread.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _**complexed**_
> _**had to put my shrimp and broccoli down for a minute**_
> 
> _*....I thought she, LilaMae, was the OP and the person who's hair is in question, was her friend....*_
> ...


 
Really? Hmmm.... Your post prompted me to investigate and lo and behold, you're right and I got it wrong. So noted. I'm teachable, which goes with me being inquisitive, which goes with me asking questions. And I'll continue to do so.

Enjoy your meals!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

One more thing.  OP don't feel bad if you don't have the typing thing down.  I know when I first joined, I thought I was a 4 a but I am not.  Some of these posts is the reason why I avoid coming to this board.  Q


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Well that's a POOR, ineffective recruiting method. LCHF is not (necessarily) a cult, but for folk who share and seek knowledge about growing and maintaining long hair. How to recruit? Send her an email link with interest, pay her membership for the first year. But LCHF common sense is very clear: put up pics of beautiful hair, people want to know all about it.
> 
> Don't condemn the group for its EXPECTED BEHAVIOR.



well this thread is the worse example of 'expected behavior' i have ever seen


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

lilamae said:


> this is my last post on this thread ( and possibly on lhcf)....i will not be inviting morgan or any other girls to this website. I sent her the link to this post and I am sure she is like WTF?
> 
> I was just tryna share but everyone wants to accuse, dissect, evaluate, re-evaluate, make claims, refute etc etc. So unnecessary.
> 
> y'all carry on. Thanks to those who showed her some love


 

_*Sorry you had to go through all of this girlie...*_
_*this ish was a bit much...for real...*_

_*wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...*_


_*gives Seni the last shrimp and a half-eaten piece of broccoli...*_


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

LeeC23 said:


> All I wanna know is *how do I get my hair to come out like that?*
> 
> *Lemme know, please. Even my puff is getting sick of the puff. *
> 
> You have beautiful hair OP's friend!


I'm sorry but ...


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Wildchild453 said:


> well this thread is the worse example of 'expected behavior' i have ever seen


 
There have been worse.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG...What happened to this thread?


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

lilmae, does her natural hair look like mine when in its natural state? I have type 4 hair, I suppose, and it's SUPER shrinky...


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Really? Hmmm.... Your post prompted me to investigate and lo and behold, you're right and I got it wrong. So noted. I'm teachable, which goes with me being inquisitive, which goes with me asking questions. And I'll continue to do so.
> 
> *Enjoy your meals*!


 

_*It was tasty....the shrimp was pretty fresh.*_

_*Thanks....*_


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*It was tasty....the shrimp was pretty fresh.*_
> 
> _*Thanks....*_


 
You're welcome. Food and hair, a tasty combo!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Sorry you had to go through all of this girlie...*_
> _*this ish was a bit much...for real...*_
> 
> _*wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...*_
> ...



Girl I dare someone to come at me over my pics and watch me straight ignore them.  Darn girl was just excited and wanted to share some pics and got interrogated.  Q


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> Girl I dare someone to come at me over my pics and watch me straight ignore them. Darn girl was just excited and wanted to share some pics and got interrogated. Q


 
So now it's wrong to even ask a question? And I get it about asking in the right tone.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> Girl I dare someone to come at me over my pics and watch me straight ignore them. Darn girl was just excited and wanted to share some pics and got interrogated. Q


 

_*I know....this one needs to be put in the files as a case study.....*_

_*wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...again...*_

_*and that was a hood wow....*_


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> , what do u mean exactly by super old??? the fashions shes presenting do not look super old at all,, that plaid jacket look with sweater dress is awfully current.. LOL LOL im sorry i had to ask.....???


I would like to know too because my super old braidouts eventually turn into a kinky fro.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> So now it's wrong to even ask a question? And I get it about asking in the right tone.



No but darn some of yall just tore the girl a new one when she was just trying.  I can see if it was her hair then I would look sideways by her not being able to answer some of the questions but she was just posting what she knew from seeing the girl. Then some of the comments got downright nasty.  Q


----------



## senimoni (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya'll might as well give up trying to ask anymore questions...the ship has sailed, or been blown to pieces.




:savors the one bit of shrimp and broccoli Mona was gracious enough to leave.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Dec 28, 2007)

DANG!! Some folk have flip a script since I was here this morning. 

It is what it is- beautiful hair. DANG!!

Messy chics.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

senimoni said:


> Ya'll might as well give up trying to ask anymore questions...the ship has sailed, or been blown to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Runs and snatches a peice from senimoni real quick and takes a bite  Q


----------



## Kacie (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Well that's a POOR, ineffective recruiting method. LCHF is not (necessarily) a cult, but for folk who share and seek knowledge about growing and maintaining long hair. How to recruit? Send her an email link with interest, pay her membership for the first year. *But LCHF common sense is very clear: put up pics of beautiful hair, people want to know all about it.*
> Don't condemn the group for its EXPECTED BEHAVIOR.



Common sense to whom YOU.  I don't recall reading the bylaw about burning folks at the stake, especially when it's not OP's hair.  When I see the a thread entitled LHCF recruit with pics, my common sense tells me hmmmh 'there are going to be pics of some fierce haired lady who might join and then contribute info to the forum'.  

This is not directed solely to you.  The entire tone of this thread is really disheartening.  Even though the OP's friend obviously is not in need of haircare intervention, I feel as though she will be discouraged from joining.  NO ONE should have to be scrutinized before even deciding to join.  If her hair was jacked up, would she have been questioned to death then? erplexed


----------



## mytia (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow this thread went south for no reason at all. The op shared her friends beautiful hair and gave whatever info she could. Hair typing is really not that serious. I just love beautiful hair no matter what type it is. OP I'm sorry how things went and I'd hate for you to leave the forum over this.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 28, 2007)

CaramelHonee said:


> WTH... this thread is ridiculous!
> 
> anyhoo, to the OP ~ your friend's hair is gorgeous! I'd rethink having her join, *esp. since she'll probably have to go thru the lhcf hair background check...*


 
Sorry, but that was funny.  

OP, whatever your friend's hair type is, it is breathtakingly gorgeous and a great inspiration.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 28, 2007)

all this over some beautiful hair sheeesh lol didnt know gorgeous hair brought this much..... tension to a thread. Damn i want people to argue over my hair too! Type 4 no type 3 no type 4 type 4 type 3 ABCDEFG! Nah girl im a type 4a/b boo boo.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 28, 2007)

adlock2:


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

senimoni said:


> Ya'll might as well give up trying to ask anymore questions...the ship has sailed, or been blown to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_*Did you get to at least smell it before Q snatched it?*_ 

_*This thread scenario was a trip though...it was like some new board ish for '08*_.._*like I straight missed that joint in '05 and '06....but it got right in under the wire for the '07...*_


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 28, 2007)

imstush said:


> errrrrr PinkSkates can I join you on your fitness, better body challenge?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I was tryin' not to hijack, but u stole the words right outta my mouth!  I gotta put down these candy bars!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 28, 2007)

jamila75 said:


> I was tryin' not to hijack, but u stole the words right outta my mouth! I gotta put down these candy bars!!!!


  Me and you both. Her body is on point!!! She needs to post her exercise regimen!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> adlock2:


 

_*I heard the padlock coming like about 20 posts back.....the clink will be here soon....*_


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I heard the padlock coming like about 20 posts back.....the clink will be here soon....*_



Darn shame too.  Q


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 28, 2007)

sxyhairfetish said:


> all this over some beautiful hair sheeesh lol didnt know gorgeous hair brought this much..... tension to a thread. Damn i want people to argue over my hair too! Type 4 no type 3 no type 4 type 4 type 3 ABCDEFG! Nah girl im a type 4a/b boo boo.



lol 

*watching this thread like a hawk, waiting for the lockdown*


----------



## naijamerican (Dec 28, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> No but darn some of yall just tore the girl a new one when she was just trying.  I can see if it was her hair then I would look sideways by her not being able to answer some of the questions but she was just posting what she knew from seeing the girl. Then some of the comments got downright nasty.  Q



I agree with Queeny. When I first came to this thread yesterday it only had 4 pages. Now it's 26 and growing because of this hair typing thing? I trust that Lilmae had the right intentions of trying to encourage those of us with 4A/B hair that long hair is attainable. In fact, I'm impressed that her friend doesn't even know what she uses and just lets her hair do what it does! She would have fit right in, but now I fear that she may not join at all. 

Maybe we have too much time on our hands but I'm disappointed at the tone the thread took as it progressed. Judging from the insightful posts I have read in the past from many of the posters in this thread, I am certain that no one meant any harm by what was done. Having said that, I think we might really need to check ourselves before we wreck ourselves when it comes to how we go about questioning people. It's almost as if people started to question Lilmae's hair intelligence or something! Shoot, I've been here for 2 years and I'm still learning! No one needs to justify every little thing, do they? Scrutiny and healthy skepticism is one thing, but DANG GINA!!!

The heart of the matter is that we've seen further evidence that Black women can attain beautiful, healthy long hair and even more evidence for the natural folks at the versatility of keeping our hair this way. That's encouragement enough for me!  

ETA: Wow, 28 pages!!


----------



## senimoni (Dec 28, 2007)

:Glares at Queeny...greedy heffer took it all.

You don't know me like that. This is whats wrong with Black women....hmmmpf.  

Looks like we are going to need another order Mona.


----------



## PaperDoll (Dec 28, 2007)

well since Mona ate up all her chinese food... i guess i'll have to get my own food for this one:


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 28, 2007)

i read through this whole thread and perhaps there are some whol feel thats not her real hair or something, which is why this is being blown up   thats just my opinion, eh, who knows.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> No but darn some of yall just tore the girl a new one when she was just trying. I can see if it was her hair then I would look sideways by her not being able to answer some of the questions but she was just posting what she knew from seeing the girl. Then some of the comments got downright nasty. Q


 
And it took me a minute to see that the OP was doing the best she could in presenting the example with the information she knew at this time. But the string of trivializing the questions and the people asking the questions along with the lack of information began to make it all look suspect to me and I said it openly, unashamedly so...to EVERYBODY.

It got nasty for me when some of the questions from the natural hair folk got ridiculed, as if the questions were stupid/silly, calling my responses "dramatic" and all of that. That's when it got disrespectful for me.


----------



## poetist (Dec 28, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> , what do u mean exactly by super old??? the fashions shes presenting do not look super old at all,, that plaid jacket look with sweater dress is awfully current.. LOL LOL im sorry i had to ask.....???


 
By "super old" braidout, I took it that she meant....more than 1 week old, rather than circa 1982. Like the girl had been rockin the braidout for a few weeks, hence its frizziness.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

senimoni said:


> :Glares at Queeny...greedy heffer took it all.
> 
> You don't know me like that. This is whats wrong with Black women....hmmmpf.
> 
> Looks like we are going to need another order Mona.



Girl you gotta be quick when us NYers are around.  I still lub you though.  Q


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 28, 2007)

You know what? I believe people here were GENUINELY and SINCERELY asking about the hair type thing and wanted to see pictures of her hair in it's natural state.  Same reason why people are wondering about the girl's hair regimen and everything, they want to see how they can get their hair like that.  I don't see how the original poster got offended and upset by the questions, but that's something you have to be prepared for when you posted a gorgeous head of hair.

For example, "J" who has with type 4 natural hair comes in here and sees this girl's hair.  The OP says this girl's hair is type 4. "J" would like to see how the girl's hair looks in it's natural state to see if her hair is anything like the girl's hair in order to determine whether or not she can achieve the same results.  That's why people are asking all of these questions.  No one is talking bad about the girl at all.  They are just questioning things because they have incomplete information.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 28, 2007)

12,372 views wow!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 28, 2007)

ot:  and i do agree about pinkskates...dayuummmmm!!! lol! you must have all the mens runnin ur direction


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> You know what? I believe people here were GENUINELY and SINCERELY asking about the hair type thing and wanted to see pictures of her hair in it's natural state.  Same reason why people are wondering about the girl's hair regimen and everything, they want to see how they can get their hair like that.  I don't see how the original poster got offended and upset by the questions, but that's something you have to be prepared for when you posted a gorgeous head of hair.
> 
> For example, "J" who has with type 4 natural hair comes in here and sees this girl's hair.  The OP says this girl's hair is type 4. "J" would like to see how the girl's hair looks in it's natural state to see if her hair is anything like the girl's hair in order to determine whether or not she can achieve the same results.  That's why people are asking all of these questions.  No one is talking bad about the girl at all.  They are just questioning things because they have incomplete information.



That was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

poetist said:


> By "super old" braidout, I took it that she meant....more than 1 week old, rather than circa 1982. Like the girl had been rockin the braidout for a few weeks, hence its frizziness.



But it wasn't frizzy at all.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 28, 2007)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> 12,372 views wow!!


 It's probably because of me.
I keep refreshing hoping lilmae will post some more pics. Her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> And it took me a minute to see that the OP was doing the best she could in presenting the example with the information she knew at this time. But the string of trivializing the questions and the people asking the questions along with the lack of information began to make it all look suspect to me and I said it openly, unashamedly so...to EVERYBODY.
> 
> It got nasty for me when some of the questions from the natural hair folk got ridiculed, as if the questions were stupid/silly, calling my responses "dramatic" and all of that. That's when it got disrespectful for me.



But the point of her posting was really just to show some beautiful hair.  I can understand someone not being able to answer some questions when it is not their hair.  I just think she was really excited and wanted to share with her hair buddies and instead got hit with a bunch of questions she just couldn't answer.  No harm no foul.  Q


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 28, 2007)

Who cares if it is 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 type hair, it is still beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 28, 2007)

post has been deleted. I really enjoyd looking at that hair.  o well.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 28, 2007)

good post poohbear!

the OP probably took offense to everyone askin to see the hair in the natural state because she may have took it as those people didn't believe her that it was her hair and wanted natural/wet shots to prove it.  i could be 100% off on this but i really can't see any other reason to get upset. 




Poohbear said:


> You know what? I believe people here were GENUINELY and SINCERELY asking about the hair type thing and wanted to see pictures of her hair in it's natural state. Same reason why people are wondering about the girl's hair regimen and everything, they want to see how they can get their hair like that. I don't see how the original poster got offended and upset by the questions, but that's something you have to be prepared for when you posted a gorgeous head of hair.
> 
> For example, "J" who has with type 4 natural hair comes in here and sees this girl's hair. The OP says this girl's hair is type 4. "J" would like to see how the girl's hair looks in it's natural state to see if her hair is anything like the girl's hair in order to determine whether or not she can achieve the same results. That's why people are asking all of these questions. No one is talking bad about the girl at all. They are just questioning things because they have incomplete information.


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 28, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> But the point of her posting was really just to show some beautiful hair.  I can understand someone not being able to answer some questions when it is not their hair.  I just think she was really excited and wanted to share with her hair buddies and instead got hit with a bunch of questions she just couldn't answer.  No harm no foul.  Q



Totally Agreed


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 28, 2007)

Kacie said:


> Common sense to whom YOU. I don't recall reading the bylaw about burning folks at the stake, especially when it's not OP's hair. When I see the a thread entitled LHCF recruit with pics, my common sense tells me hmmmh 'there are going to be pics of some fierce haired lady who might join and then contribute info to the forum'.
> 
> This is not directed solely to you. The entire tone of this thread is really disheartening. Even though the OP's friend obviously is not in need of haircare intervention, *I feel as though she will be discouraged from joining. NO ONE should have to be scrutinized before even deciding to join. If her hair was jacked up, would she have been questioned to death then?* erplexed


 
I agree with you that no one should have to be scrutinized. If "pretty hair" was a prerequisite to join, I wouldn't have been "accepted".

Honestly, I think the recruit got an UNFAIR snapshot of LCHF by this thread, not (necessarily) from the sticky responses to the thread, but by the OP kind of throwing herself and her friend under the bus (e.g., bringing her friend's hair pics to the board without being adequately informed about her hair type, regimen, etc.)

And you know the answer to your question about if her hair was jacked up would she have been questioned so fiercely? She would have been excommunicated immediately, without a trial.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 28, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> You know what? I believe people here were GENUINELY and SINCERELY asking about the hair type thing and wanted to see pictures of her hair in it's natural state.  Same reason why people are wondering about the girl's hair regimen and everything, they want to see how they can get their hair like that.  I don't see how the original poster got offended and upset by the questions, but that's something you have to be prepared for when you posted a gorgeous head of hair.
> 
> For example, "J" who has with type 4 natural hair comes in here and sees this girl's hair.  The OP says this girl's hair is type 4. "J" would like to see how the girl's hair looks in it's natural state to see if her hair is anything like the girl's hair in order to determine whether or not she can achieve the same results.  That's why people are asking all of these questions.  No one is talking bad about the girl at all.  They are just questioning things because they have incomplete information.


But I can see if it was her own hair.  She provided pics of someone else not her own.  So yes I expect some info to be left out if it is not the OP's own head.  I am sure if her friend would have joined, she would have been able to provide ample answers for everyone.  Q


----------



## Kacie (Dec 28, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I agree with you that no one should have to be scrutinized. If "pretty hair" was a prerequisite to join, I wouldn't have been "accepted".
> 
> Honestly, I think the recruit got an UNFAIR snapshot of LCHF by this thread, not (necessarily) from the sticky responses to the thread, but by the OP kind of throwing herself and her friend under the bus (e.g., bringing her friend's hair pics to the board without being adequately informed about her hair type, regimen, etc.)
> 
> *And you know the answer to your question* about if her hair was jacked up would she have been questioned so fiercely? She would have been excommunicated immediately, without a trial.



I didn't know that answer ........


----------



## curlcomplexity (Dec 28, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> But I can see if it was her own hair. She provided pics of someone else not her own. So yes I expect some info to be left out if it is not the OP's own head. I am sure if her friend would have joined, she would have been able to provide ample answers for everyone. Q


 

Agree totally!


----------



## Allandra (Dec 28, 2007)

It's quite obvious that this thread has ran it's course.


----------

